# Easton EC90 SL or Specialized Fork?



## JAM66 (Apr 12, 2003)

Is it worth to replace the stock fork, a Specialized Speed Zert on my E5 Team Frame, with a 2005 Easton EC90 Sl .This the same fork that comes on the Tarmac Pro and Comp. Is the weight savings of 100 grams or so worth it? Will the SL fork be stiffer?


----------

